

HTML5 Audio support is a mess, campaign for wider Ogg Vorbis support - Gullanian
http://www.wewantogg.com/

======
Kyatric
Any person who is using a browser and cares about the quality of future
applications to come thanks to HTML5 should take a look at this campain.
Moreover, it is about internet citizenship, express your opinion and gather to
make corporations bend to the popular will.

